# Ryanair Advance Passenger Information



## godthe (22 Jan 2010)

Does anyone know if you still have to fill in the advance passenger information for travel to Spain on the Ryanair site. Looked for it this morning and cant find it


----------



## redwood park (22 Jan 2010)

Yes you still have to give advance info. You will be asked for this when you check in on line before you travel.


----------



## Maverick.ie (22 Jan 2010)

you can use the "manage my booking" link or "my flight" link or just copy and paste this one


----------



## godthe (22 Jan 2010)

Thanks for the replies folks


----------

